#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-27
<hobgoblin> cortman: go to one of the pages then settings
<cortman> uh huh
<hobgoblin> then preferences - set theme to something other than default - save and you'll probably need to reload the page after it refreshes
<cortman> ok
<cortman> I had it at "light theme" to start with
<hobgoblin> I had it on classic
<cortman> I'm changing it to classic lol
<hobgoblin> pointless though as no-one will actually see it
<cortman> Wow
<hobgoblin> other than people no set to default
<cortman> So should I pursue it with Matthew and friends?
<hobgoblin> they'll want someone to do the patch
<hobgoblin> I think given that they are looking at sumo anyway at some point it'll be a waste of time - but that's up to you :)
<hobgoblin> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/uds-q/2-community-q-docteam
<cortman> OK
<cortman> It's not a big deal I guess, just rather annoying
<hobgoblin> yep
<cortman> And goodness knows how little time I have to pursue that right now anyway
<hobgoblin> lol
<wildmanne39> hey elfy
<elfy> hi wildmanne39
<wildmanne39> elfy, when you get time will you look at this wiki and see how it looks to you, it was difficult because it called for colors and and such that did not work so I have tried to do it without them. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeALiveCD/DVD/BootableFlashFromHarddiskInstall
<elfy> I shall look right now :)
<wildmanne39> okay thanks
<elfy> looks great wildmanne39 :)
<elfy> I see what you mean about the colour thing
<wildmanne39> thanks for looking, I could get it to work in a line by itself but not in a sentence
<elfy> yea - I think it is all about themes in wiki
<wildmanne39> I have been trying to get this wiki done for more then a week but I did it a little at a time because of the issues, I was hoping they would get fixed
<elfy> the default one doesn't work
<wildmanne39> that is what they said
<wildmanne39> I tahink they are working on it now
<wildmanne39> think
<wildmanne39> I am glad to be done with that one
<elfy> I've been a bit fail lately I'm afraid
<wildmanne39> it happens to all of us from time to time, I personally am going to stay away from wiki's for the next 2 days and enjoy a break
<cortman> I'm off-and-on too on this
<cortman> Plus running out of threads to wikify...
<elfy> good - glad both of you are aware of burnout or - appears so :)
<elfy> cortman: yea - time to trawl again - especially now that posts are uneditable
<wildmanne39> cortman, I could not even get bold text to work today while working with commands in the wiki, it would work outside of the command structure but not within
<cortman> yeah elfy I didn't quite get that?
<cortman> Original posts more than 24 hrs old can't be edited any more?
<cortman> wildmanne39, that is ridiculous...
<wildmanne39> that is why I am taking a the next 2 days, I think the author could have written his guide better not use all the colors like he did
<wildmanne39> cortman, in T&T?
<elfy> cortman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621
<elfy> that was not like that when I added it to the list ...
<elfy> spam - create posts then come back later and edit in the spam
<cortman> Whoa
<elfy> wildmanne39: everywhere - after 24 hours (I think) only staff can edit posts
<cortman> but what about this ?
<cortman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1909108
<wildmanne39> can you still edit that cortman
<elfy> cortman - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011597
<cortman> crouaghtauodhgh
<cortman> It appears like I can't wildmanne39
<cortman> That's for all posts elfy ?
<bodhi_zazen> elfy: I changed it to a week
<elfy> yep
<cortman> *all threads
<elfy> oh right ok thanks bodhi_zazen
<wildmanne39> the link answers that
<bodhi_zazen> I thought a weed would be a little more reasonable
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I'll assume that's a typo :p
<cortman> lol
<bodhi_zazen> *cough*
<cortman> So I can't update the master index on my command line resources thread?
<wildmanne39> HAHA
<elfy> oh so it wasn't then ...
<elfy> cortman: nope
<bodhi_zazen> cortman: you can, you just need a little assistance is all
<bodhi_zazen> ask a staff here
<cortman> Ok......
<cortman> this is just dawning on me now.
<cortman> Wow
<cortman> Should that be moved to a wiki???
<wildmanne39> cortman, an epiphany?
<bodhi_zazen> Yea
<bodhi_zazen> wiki wiki wiki
<cortman> Ugh
<elfy> :p
<elfy> do you want some help with the tool cortman ?
<elfy> :D
<cortman> I guess it can be- I hadn't been sure for some time if that was proper wiki material
<wildmanne39> LOL
 * cortman kicks elfy
<cortman> :P
<elfy> :p
<bodhi_zazen> cortman: bodhi_zazen	And there was much rejoicing - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12058229&postcount=27
<cortman> crouaghtodhough
<bodhi_zazen> There are a few potential recruits in that thread for people who may be willing to help with wiki
<bodhi_zazen> If you could recruit one person a month ...
<bodhi_zazen> one quality person ...
 * cortman mutters under his breath
<wildmanne39> it is time to get rid of the sticky in desktop environment don't you think?
<elfy> bodhi_zazen: I doubt that anyone in that thread would be helping - unless they already are doing stuff - like QIII
<cortman> I'll do my own thread if that's what's required... but...
<elfy> wildmanne39: do you want it unstuck?
 * cortman kicks elfy again, in an overwrought sort of way
<wildmanne39> if it needs to be it is ok
<wildmanne39> it is already a wiki
<elfy> cortman: well it does mean anyone can add to the list :)
<elfy> in a collaborative sort of way
<bodhi_zazen> QIII FTW
<elfy> yea -= breath of fresh air
<cortman> I'm cool with wikifying the thread- just a bit of a surprise.
<elfy> :)
<cortman> Obviously I'm for the wiki %100
<cortman> But... whoosh
<cortman> I will say- a week is a much better idea than 24 hrs.
<bodhi_zazen> cortman: well, as you know, we are sort of headed in that direction, but, sometimes events tip the scales one way or another
<cortman> And for other people to be able to contribute, that's great
<cortman> to the resources thread in particular
<elfy> wildmanne39: - you could ask a friendly mod to edit the first post with the link to the wiki and close it - leave it stuck for the moment and watch the views?
<cortman> I guess bodhi_zazen
<wildmanne39> that would be okay too elfy if you please?
<wildmanne39> elfy, about to use his super ubuntu powers
<elfy> is it the link that is already there wildmanne39 ?
<cortman> And a weed is a much better idea than a week, for some anyway.
<wildmanne39> elfy, yes
<elfy> k
<elfy> wildmanne39: Thread closed.
<elfy> Please ask support questions in the appropriate forum.
<elfy> is that ok?
<wildmanne39> yes sounds good thanks
<elfy> k
<elfy> done then wildmanne39
<wildmanne39> thanks
 * elfy really needs to shut down threads that have been wikified and create dicussion threads for them 
<elfy> s/really needs to get on and/
<wildmanne39> discussion threads will be normal threads right but where will they be located?
<cortman> OK, the resource thread is added to pages for import
<cortman> It feels like selling my firstborn
<cortman> :)
<wildmanne39> LOL
<elfy> ha ha ha
<cortman> On the plus side, I'll be able to get it into a proper grid form now.
<elfy> wildmanne39: discussion thread in tutes'n'tips - no support, support threads in normal forums - no discussion
<elfy> original thread closed with link to wiki and new discussion thread
<elfy> bodhi_zazen: that is how we envisage it ^^ is it not?
<bodhi_zazen> Yea
<bodhi_zazen> T&T to discuss changes / updates to wiki
<bodhi_zazen> support has always gone to support sections, T&T has some sticky about support questions
<elfy> yep - cool - when I do the new threads I will set up a nice greasemokey script to do most of it :)
 * bodhi_zazen writes a script to convert stickies to wikis (past present and future)
<elfy> so they'll be exactly the same other than links
 * elfy writes script to convert electricity to smoke and we can all go home 
<wildmanne39> LOL
<bodhi_zazen> Oh I have the hardware to do that elfy
<elfy> was that you !!!
<elfy> can I buy it back now ?
<wildmanne39> we need a new issue with wireless to give me more to do
<elfy> wildmanne39: have a rest instead
<wildmanne39> it has been slow all wiki wireless wise, just the wiki to keep me busy, I am taking a break from it
<wildmanne39> now I can not type, time for a break
<elfy> :)
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-28
<hannie> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi hannie - how's things
<hannie> working hard ;)
<hannie> A question:
<hobgoblin> go on :)
<hannie> Is this the latest verson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ForumWikiTeam/ImportTool
<hobgoblin> yes
<hobgoblin> unless bodhi has updated it and not told me
<hannie> ok, thanks
<hannie> It was a while ago since I last used it, so I just wanted to check
<hobgoblin> it's certainly the version I am using here :)
<hobgoblin> aah - ok - nothigng recent has changed
<hannie> right
<hobgoblin> how goes it in manual land? due out soon is it?
<hannie> yes, June 30. Finishing touch now, checking comments from proofreaders
<hannie> and if they are valid I make the changes and push them to Launchpad
<hobgoblin> cool
<hannie> Kevin is "out of town", but he said he will release the Precise version on time
<hobgoblin> :)
<hannie> how's the forumstowiki going?
<hannie> I was just going to start reading some tutorials from the forums
<hannie> Is that still useful, or have they all been wikified by now?
<hobgoblin> going well - I'm still behind like the proverbial
<hobgoblin> there's not much left on the import list now
<hannie> ok, but there are tutorials to be put on the import list I guess
<hobgoblin> time for a trawl of the forum again I'd say
<hobgoblin> yea
<hannie> ok, back to work then :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<hannie> When you hear me sigh it's because I do not know what to do with a certain tutorial ;)
<hobgoblin> LOL]
<hobgoblin> flag it on the import list = put a note against it or in here or something :)
<hannie> will do
<hobgoblin> or even the m/list of course
<hannie> Do I have the right Pages For Import: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pages%20For%20Import
<hobgoblin> yep
<hannie> ok, thanks
<hobgoblin> you might not be aware of a change on the forum - people can only edit posts for a week - which means that they can't update tutorials anymore
<hannie> aha, didn't know that
<Sofox> Hello everyone, due to the change in edit status, I need to move my list of crowdefunded Linux games into the Wiki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1945254
<cortman> Not a problem Sofox
<Sofox> That's great, but I'm not sure whereabouts to put it.
<Sofox> So are there guildlines I need to follow with where to put it?
<cortman> Would you want to do the converting yourself or have one of us on the team do it?
<cortman> I may be able to get it converted this evening (1 hour) and give you a link to edit it
<Sofox> Oh that would be awesome!
<Sofox> Would you really do that?
<cortman> Absolutely. :)
<cortman> I get off of work in about an hour- can have it done then.
<Sofox> Thank you so much, as long as it's not too much trouble.
<cortman> None at all. I'll also send you links on how to edit with moinmoin- it's a little more tricky than the forums, but quite manageable.
<cortman> I'll PM you the links- could I have a link to your forums profile?
<Sofox> I've edited a few wikis before so I shouldn't be too out of my depth. Thank you so much for this.
<Sofox> Sure: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=1083482
<cortman> Thanks- sounds great. :)
<cortman> Thanks for being willing to do the transfer.
<Sofox> No problem, I figure it's best to do this and keep the list going then... well, the alternative..
<cortman> For sure.
<bodhi_zazen> wb cortman
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-29
<hobgoblin> cortman: nothingspecial and I did a big close of threads thismorning - tutes'n'tips took a hammering :)
<cortman> ouch lol
<cortman> Did you all create new threads for the pages right away?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> closed threads - with links to wiki and new thread
<cortman> Nice
<cortman> I did a thread last night for sofox
<cortman> They said they'd edit it if I did the conversion- nice for both of us. :)
<hobgoblin> oh they did did they
<hobgoblin> nothingspecial: ^^ see that ...
<cortman> uh oh
<cortman> will I get kicked for that? lol
<nothingspecial> yep
<hobgoblin> :)
<nothingspecial> sofox pm'd me to reopen the thread
 * cortman sighs
<hobgoblin> yea
 * nothingspecial said no :p
 * hobgoblin is of the opinion that all whiners should be forced to use gentoo
<nothingspecial> :)
<cortman> haha
<cortman> Apparently sofox is resigned to wikifying
<cortman> Good for them
<hobgoblin> good
<nothingspecial> \o/
<hobgoblin> now there is no need for another thread then nothingspecial :p
<cortman> <Sofox> No problem, I figure it's best to do this and keep the list going then... well, the alternative..
<nothingspecial> we'll see, no further pms
<cortman> Don't get your hopes up nothingspecial
